# Colubrids > Pituophis >  My sonoran gopher progression thread

## spazhime

Hey all! So my friend had to rehome this girl to me, as he couldn't care for her any more. (I have lots of reptile experience is why) she is just a normal, but she is absolutely gorgeous  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-23-2016),dylanjwicklund (01-28-2016),Eavlynn (09-16-2016),John1982 (02-10-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice Pit!

----------


## Herpo

Beautiful!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  Here's a few close ups of her

----------

Eavlynn (09-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

So the story behind him giving her to me, is that she hadn't eaten in about two months. He also didn't have time to try and figure out what was wrong. I think that the feeders were just slightly too large, and she didn't like that. Plus she was raised on live mice before he got her so she might be a little more picky than most pits. Anyways, he gave her to me and I scented her rat with mouse substrate and she ate right away  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats on getting her to take a rat Spaz. I wouldn't want to feed a full grown pit 5-7 mice per feeding. My bull snakes will eat anything I offer, Rats, mice, chicks it doesn't matter. They really are bottomless pits  :Smile: .

----------


## distaff

They are beautiful snakes.  
I've found them wild here - sadly, only as road kill.

----------


## John1982

Nice looking gal you got there.  :Good Job:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I was happy to get her to eat since she hadn't eaten for my friend in quite a while. According to the breeder her parents are wild caught because they had near perfect saddles and he wanted to breed them, they are local here too. I love seeing the wild ones, they are all so feisty!

----------


## Zincubus

Any thoughts , tips or useful info on Hypo Ghost Bull snakes .. guys ?

Thank you .

----------


## spazhime

She finally shed  :Smile:  I took her out for pictures, and then fed her. She ate right away, no scenting required this time  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very pretty girl!

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  I need to start a weight chart for her, I haven't yet weighed her because I was concentrating on getting her eating again, haha. This next time she poops I think I'll do a weigh day with all my reptiles

----------


## spazhime

My pool table is a great place for pictures  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Do you know how old she is Spaz? How much and how often do you feed her? I haven't seen too many picky pits when it comes to food. Mine will eat pretty much anything I offer them. It seems like she's doing well under your care. Nice pictures too.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

My friend got her in July last year, she was three months old at the time. So that would make her about 9 months old  :Smile:  She eats every 6 days with me, she gets a single good sized rat pup, and is about to be upgraded to weanlings  :Smile:  And thank you! I am thankful my friend gave her to me, since I've dealth with stubborn feeders before, so I knew how to get her back on food  :Smile:  Half the time it's a husbandry issue, haha

----------


## spazhime

She's getting bigger, bit by bit, now that shes eating again  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Her nose is healing up quite nicely  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looks like you're doing a great job with her spaz.  :Smile:

----------


## Snoopyslim

Wow what a gorgeous snake! I love the scales =)!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

She is finally calming down enough to where I can let her explore the living room a little bit without worrying about her bolting off somewhere  :Smile:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (03-23-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (04-09-2016),_cristacake_ (03-23-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your pit is still looking great spaz. Nice photos too.  :Smile:

----------


## Albert Clark

Congrats on bringing her back to a healthy state! Her contrasting coloration and muscle tone are very apparent. Wish I had a pair of her offspring if you decide to breed her. A real amazing specimen.  :Cool:

----------


## Terminal

Cool thread and snake and now I want one.  Problem is I want at least one of all of them.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! I am thinking of pairing her next year, I've been looking at getting a male. I just re-probed her to be 100% sure she is female, and she probed out female again  :Smile:  I've been encouraged to do a hybridization since I own a male corn snake. However I am unsure about the morals of that. What do you guys think?

----------


## EL-Ziggy

I'm kind of a purist but I don't mind some hybrids. Not a big fan of the pit x corn idea though. Just my 2 cents.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

I'm the same way, I wouldn't want to muddle the lines, there's not enough pits in the hobby as it is lol. And I agree, I feel like the colors wouldn't mix well, the dark brown mixing with the bright red would become really muddy looking

----------


## spazhime

She was very well behaved for me today for her outdoor photoshoot  :Smile:  3+ months of gentle handling can really do work on their personality

----------

John1982 (04-09-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gorgeous pit and great pics Spaz. You are spot on,with some gentle consistent handling, and lots of food, most pits will calm down pretty quickly. Glad to see your girl settling in well.

----------


## Terminal

Great looking animal spaz and I really enjoy this progression thread.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you Ziggy!  :Smile:  Yeah a lot of people won't handle their pits because they can be pretty defensive at first, but they tame down fairly easily. And thanks Terminal! Glad you enjoy seeing her  :Smile:  
Got a couple more outdoor ones, she is still fairly small because she wasn't eating at her last home but I think she will grow rather quickly here  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Got a nice clean shed out of her today, and she got to sit in an extra cage while hers got cleaned  :Smile:

----------


## Terminal

Looking great.  Always love the coloring just after a shed.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your girl is looking awesome as usual spaz. It looks like she's growing nicely too.

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I hadn't even noticed it until now but she is growing like crazy.

----------


## spazhime

Got a few good close ups of her injury today, looks like she is slowly growing those scales back on her face  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Got a good tongue pic yesterday  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice pic spaz.  Unlike most others I've seen, your bull has more of a smile than a scowl  :Very Happy: . Both of mine ALWAYS look mad. Your girl has great colors too. She's gonna be a real beast in a year or so.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I adore the way her scales are on her face. She really does look like she's smiling, haha. I am excited for her to reach her full size, I have to agree with you, she's gonna be a beast!
She also manages to be elegant and completely dorky at the same time, haha

----------

al stotton (05-19-2016)

----------


## al stotton

Great pics......she's looking nice and healthy

AL

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:  
Her face injury is healing, albeit a little slowly. She has quite the spunky personality though! She is also 4 feet 1.95 inches long  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's growing fast Spaz! What are you feeding her these days?

----------


## spazhime

Isn't she! I've had her only about six months (maybe a little more?) and shes grown quite a bit  :Smile:  She eats a properly sized rat once a week(about as wide as her widest part). I figure for colubrids with such high metabolisms, medium sized meals once a week work well.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

She was super interested in this box for some reason, haha

----------


## Terminal

She's looking great spaz and I agree that that is one interesting box.  lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! And I do agree, an interesting box indeed, haha!
Today I used my bathtub as a light box for her. (No water, don't worry haha)

----------


## Terminal

Very nice pictures as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Nice looking Pit.  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys!

----------


## spazhime

She just shed, and is as beautiful as always

----------

al stotton (07-23-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Looking good as always Spaz. What are your feeding her these days?

----------


## Terminal

Looking great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spazhime

Thanks guys! Right now she is eating small rats, once a week. She also has the best temperament of any pit I have ever met  :Smile:

----------

Eavlynn (07-22-2016),o.r hill (10-30-2016)

----------


## al stotton

Beautiful example you own there Spaz for sure!

Love those subtle brown tones turning to that deep red, just lovely.

AL

----------


## spazhime

Thank you! I agree, her colors are magnificent. She is a big dork though, today I took her out of her enclosure and she decided she wanted to tube to come with her  :Razz: \

And a few more of just her  :Smile:

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-17-2016),_Fraido_ (08-15-2016)

----------


## spazhime

Some more of her just chillin in my livingroom  :Smile:  I might try for some outdoor pics before it gets too cold!

----------

Eavlynn (09-16-2016)

----------


## spazhime

She got to take a trip outside today and I got some lovely shots  :Smile:

----------

Terminal (09-28-2016)

----------


## spazhime

I had her out yesterday and for some reason she decided to go into this small tupperware container I had out. It probably smelled interesting, as I had just fed my crested gecko some roaches in there.

----------

_Fraido_ (10-26-2016),_Reinz_ (10-26-2016)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Wow Spaz, your girl is looking great and growing like a weed!

----------


## spazhime

Thanks!  :Smile:  She is getting so huge now, its almost time to get her upgraded into her permanent adult cage. Soooo excited!

----------


## erebus45

beautiful snake, and great pics!!!! all i have is my phone to take pics with but would love to have a nice camera some day.

----------


## spazhime

Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## spazhime

Didn't realize she was in the early stages of shed when I was taking these, but even in shed she is oddly sweet for a gopher  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She's growing fast Spaz. Looks like she might be a big girl. Keep the pics coming!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spazhime

Thanks! She seems like she will be a big girl too  :Smile:  She just shed today and is looking excellent!

----------


## spazhime

She was way too energetic for me to set her on the floor today, so more in-hand pics!

----------

_distaff_ (01-02-2017),_Prognathodon_ (01-02-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Ignore the purple tint, its from the LEDs on my gaming table  :Razz:

----------


## distaff

Beautiful. 

 I was corresponding with a breeder about an available female.  Was ready to go ahead with the purchase, but then found I needed to replace one of our existing t-stats.  Our pecan crop was a bust this year, so there is not a lot of discretionary fun money to work with right now.

Hoping to find a nice one later this Spring.

----------


## spazhime

Well guys, I have made the decision today to rehome Cedella. I love her to death, but with me concentrating on Navi(my BRB) and Talis(my scrub python) enclosures I feel as if I am not giving this girl as much as I should, she is incredibly smart and for the cage she deserves I just dont have the time to build it. However, she is just moving down the road so I am gonna be able to see her when ever I want. The family getting her already has a huge 7 ft enclosure planned for her so I am incredibly happy she is going there  :Smile:  Part of the reason I am giving her up is also because she wasnt originally planned, she was given to us by someone who couldnt care for her so all my other snakes planned cages are coming first. I love this girl to death but I think it will be better for her  :Smile:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry she had to go spaz but I'm glad you found a good home for her. I'll miss the pictures though  :Smile: .

----------


## spazhime

It has been a while! So due to a medical condition that popped up in her new owner, she was surrendered back to me. I have no idea if this will be permanent, but at least for now you guys will get to enjoy more pics of her!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Prognathodon_ (07-09-2017)

----------

